

Obama: “If You’ve got a Business – You Didn’t Build That.” - billswift
http://www.ijreview.com/2012/07/10623-obama-if-youve-got-a-business-you-didnt-build-that/

======
codgercoder
How about the other side of the coin: the successful people who insist that
they absolutely did it by themselves, with no government-funded
infrastructure, no societal acceptance, and no community support of any kind?

~~~
srbufi
You didn't build that wood deck, Craftsman tools and dead trees did. Silicon
Valley should be horrified at what this man said.

